# What Play Gym is the Best for Cockatiels?



## Adoril (Jan 11, 2009)

Title says it all.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Mostly for activity. You don't have them sitting on your head/should while you're walking around the house trying to clean up/work/study. So long as they have a few toys to chew on, (or play with) some food to eat while they're on their gym then it keeps them occupied.


----------



## Adoril (Jan 11, 2009)

oops I meant to say What type instead of Why


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

In the wild cockatiels spend their day foraging for food, chewing on wood and hiding from predators. Just because they are born and bred in captivity does not mean that these natural instincts disappear.
We need to provide them with these opportunities. The play gym is one method that we have created. Not all measure up the same, some are better than others. I like to see a goodsize play gym that has lots of perches (different sizes), both natural branches and dowels for chewing and climbing. A good swing. A few toys, string, beads, bells, rope ect. Even better if the toys can be removed and interchanged. The base is important too, always consider the poop zone and how easy to clean it will be. I also like a few interchangeable treat cups for foraging. Overall it is great excersise for their minds and bodies.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Adoril said:


> oops I meant to say What type instead of Why


Oh. Well you can get all different ones. These ones are alright, a few people have this first one:





































I have this one, but it's white (and I love it!)











You can take a look at the different play gyms people have in this thread also that Sue made: http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=6868


----------



## Adoril (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok thanks.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think this is a really neat play gym, I like that it has wheels http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3174262


----------



## Adoril (Jan 11, 2009)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I think this is a really neat play gym, I like that it has wheels http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3174262


LOL I JUST looked at that right before you posted, LOL. It does look expensive, but useful.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

We have three plus their boing which the budgies usually claim. 









This one is in one of the windows, they love to climb up and down it, and watch what's going on out the back, plus they love chewing the rungs on the ladders, but we'll probably have to get a new one soon, lol.








(NOT MY PHOTO)

This one sits at the bottom of the boing.









This one sits upstairs beside the computers. It's great because we can swap things around easily, we can order more perches (including a rope perch for it), and it's got toy hangers, as well as the dishes at the top - which are apparently the perfect size to be budgie baths, lol.










I want to get this one next, if I can find it on sale somewhere.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Here is one of the 2 that we have. i also have a smaller budgie one that i've kept and they use it as well.


----------

